# "pkg upgrade" wants to install bomb



## hruodr (Jul 29, 2017)

I just typed

`pkg upgrade`

and got:


```
New packeges to be INSTALLED
...
texlive-base: 20150521_17
texlive-tlmgr: 20150523_2
tex-kpathsea: 6.2.1_1
tex-ptexenc: 1.3.3_2
tex-formats: 20150521_2
texlive-texmf: 20150523_4
tex-basic-engines: 20150521
tex-dvipsk: 5.995_1
...
[... lot of packages that I do not know and do not have installed ...]

...

The process will require 1 GiB more space.
596 MiB to be downloaded.
```

Why?!?!

Did my installed packages got 1 GB fat in the mean time?!

Do I need 1 GB more for having what I have, only upgraded?!

And I have my own minimal TeX compiled and installed, I dont want the TeX-live Bomb. Who came to the idea of making a package dependent of this bomb?!


----------



## hruodr (Jul 29, 2017)

In my desesperation to repair my system, I did upgrade and download the bomb.

After that, I did  `pkg delete texlive-texmf-20150523_4` and could see what package depend on it: doxygen-1.8.13,2. Then I deleted it and the unwanted bomb I just downloaded with my slow connection.

Wasnt possible to see the dependence before, so that one can delete doxygen before upgrading and downloading the unwanted bomb?

And was texlife really necessary?!?!

I think, I installed doxygen through the ports without texlive, and with this intention. When upgrading, then it insists in installing texlive. This dependence should be deleted from the packages: due to the size of texlife.

Similar problems are everywhere, but not so extreme as this one.

I installed the meager evince and got the whole unwanted gnome.

Also the dependence of many packages on cups is a problem.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 29, 2017)

I've written to the pkg@freebsd.org and ports@freebsd.org several times to plead for the pkg tools to allow more WHY  as they 'to be installed' and more OPT OUT individually, especially as my desktop has 3000-odd packages and the terse 'shall do' are worrisome vs how the legacy pkg tools used to work.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2017)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> how the legacy pkg tools used to work.


The old tools didn't have an update mechanism at all. Talk about being terse, the only course of action you had was to delete everything and start fresh.


----------

